# No trespassing signs



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I understand more is better, but does anyone know if there is a minimum distance apart?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know of a minimum but out of courtesy I think every 50-100 ft would suffice. I remember years ago when Mead leased most of there ground in SE Ohio they gave out enough signs for every 15ft.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My thought is to place them close enough together that if you are standing at 1 you can see the next. That way no mater where they happen to come from any normal person would see them. Just a thought.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I've got a 190 acres here in Geauga county and I put them up so that there basically in sight of the next one. This way when I catch the undesirables hunting/4 Wheelers/snow mobiles on my land..There is no excuse. And believe me they have always got an excuse as to how they got to where they are.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I use a small ladder when I post the property. If they can reach them they end up torn down. We post in the winter when the leaves are off and put them about 50' apart. We use a 4" wide fluorescent no trespassing tape so they have no excuses about not seeing the signs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Where I'm at, it doesn't matter. They ignore them or destroy them.
Especially that group known for their hand made furniture.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> Where I'm at, it doesn't matter. They ignore them or destroy them.
> Especially that group known for their hand made furniture.


 You sound like my BIL. He manages a large property in northern Trumbull County and has the same issues with the straw hat and beard brigade! There is an upside though. Their activities have outfitted him with several free tree stands!


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I liked the idea about the fluorescent tape. I did that to all of the signs this morning. I put out enough signs that there is no way you could miss them,. I also had a conversation with the game warden and a couple of sheriffs I know, I have there cell numbers in my contacts now. In the past years I have been pretty cool about not calling the law, but the trespassers were so ridiculous last year, that this year we're not going to be so nice. Hopefully the amount of signs posted will be enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Talked to my BIL yesterday and he told a neat little twist he uses now. I forgot to ask if you can buy ready made signs with this on it, or if he had to add it himself. It's just a simple little phrase. "Cameras on Property"!


----------

